# Kampf gegen tearing: Freesync oder Gsync



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2014)

*Update 3.12.15*


Guten Abend zusammen,

die letzten Wochen befasse ich mit dem Thema tearing.
Scheinbar führt kein Weg an G- oder Freesync vorbei.

Nun, meine Frage richtet sich an all jene die schon mal die Möglichkeit hatten, beides zu sehen / testen.
Was ist besser eurer Meinung nach.
Laut wenigen YT Videos soll Gsync minimal "genauer" arbeiten. Kann das sein?

Meine aktuelle Graka spielt dabei keine rolle da ich sowieso vor habe aufzurüsten.
Was der neue können sollte 27" | 144 Hz | G- bzw. Freesync !

*==================================================================================================*





Hallo leibe Com'

Da bald Weihnachten vor der Tür steht und die Preise hoffentlich etwas gedrückt werden, suche ich einen passenden Monitor.


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
_____max. 200 - 250 Euro


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
_____Nein!


3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
_____R9 290 Vapor-X


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
_____Nur Gaming - Filme werden auf 55 Zoll im Wohnzimmer genossen 

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
_____Würde gerne wissen ob 16:9 oder 21:9 für mich das richtige ist. (Sitzabstand 50-60 cm)
_____Bin eigentlich sehr sehr zufrieden mit FULL HD - ABER - ich würde auch gerne WqHD probieren > da meine Graka das locker schaffen sollte ?!
_____Marke ist mir egal - Raum ist ziemlich dunkel - kann, muss aber nicht entspiegelt sein.
_____Spiele zu 90 % nur Shooter - Rest vlt. Racegames ..


Hoffe das nötigste an Eckdaten euch übermittelt zu haben, freue mich auf Vorschläge und eure Beratung


----------



## Kondar (7. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Ist es wichtig das die Spiele flüssig laufen (=> 120/144Hz) oder reicht Dir ne "Diashow" (60Hz)?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*



Kondar schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig das die Spiele flüssig laufen (=> 120/144Hz) oder reicht Dir ne "Diashow" (60Hz)?


 
Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass das in mein Budget passt, dann her damit


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Leute, kann mir wirklich kein Mensch helfen? 

Dachte zuerst dass ich im Falschen Bereich den Thread eröffnet habe, scheinbar hat niemand Lust auf eine Kaufberatung..


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Das ist glaube ich im Moment ein schwieriges Thema, bei dem es auch um Glaubensfragen geht.  Ich habe zurzeit das gleiche Problem und im Moment wäre die perfekte Lösung viel zu teuer (Asus RoG Swift = 800 €). In deinem Budgetbereich habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen 27" 1440p-Monitor gefunden... Da kenne ich nur 24" 1080p...


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*



Der-Feri schrieb:


> Das ist glaube ich im Moment ein schwieriges Thema, bei dem es auch um Glaubensfragen geht.  Ich habe zurzeit das gleiche Problem und im Moment wäre die perfekte Lösung viel zu teuer (Asus RoG Swift = 800 €). In deinem Budgetbereich habe ich bis jetzt noch keinen 27" 1440p-Monitor gefunden... Da kenne ich nur 24" 1080p...


 
Denke dass mir 24" in FHD ausreichen.

Würde mich auf Empfehlungen freuen


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Bei 120/144hz kommst du mit dem Budget nicht ganz hin...Da wurde mir der LG 24GM77 Empfohlen...

Bei 60hz steckt mir persönlich der Eizo Foris FS2434 in der Nase, weil er ein Top Bild haben soll und er liegt nur knapp über deinem Budget.

Den Asus VX248H habe ich mir mal als "günstige" Alternative angeschaut und da ich meiner Freundin mal den VS248H geholt habe und die Darstellung nicht schlecht finde, gehe ich davon aus, dass es beim VX248H nicht schlechter sein wird.

Für weitere Empfehlungen müssen aber die Profis aus der Communitiy ran.


----------



## JoM79 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

24" in FHD würde ich den Dell U2414H nehmen.
144Hz wären der AOC G2460P (nicht 100% flimmerfrei) und der BenQ XL2411Z (schlechte Farben, hohe Grundhelligkeit) zu empfehlen.
Für was besseres in 144Hz musst du halt was drauflegen für den LG 24GM77.


----------



## Der-Feri (10. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Und schwupps hat sich der Fachmann eingeklinkt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Der gefällt mir schon am besten. Der Hardcore-Zocker bin ich ja auch nicht. Komme auf max. 7 Std / Woche

Sind die 8ms RZ 'spür- und sichtbar' ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Der Monitor braucht eh 16,7ms (60Hz) für ein neues Bild, von daher keine Probleme.


----------



## amer_der_erste (26. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgende Modelle ausgesucht:

https://geizhals.de/at/lg-electronics-25um65-p-schwarz-a1074909.html
https://geizhals.de/at/lg-electronics-24mp56hq-schwarz-24mp56hq-t-a1075157.html
https://geizhals.de/at/dell-ultrasharp-u2414h-860-bbcw-a1040261.html

Wie schauts mit dem 21:9 Monitor von LG aus - taugt der was zum zocken?




_Gruß, Amer_


----------



## JoM79 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

21:9 in 25" ist schon arg flach, das solltest du mindestens 29" nehmen.
Und du kannst dir noch diese beiden angucken.
Ansonsten ist der Dell sehr gut.


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hallo nochmal,

zuest habe ich mir überlegen müssen ob WqHD ein Thmema für meine aktuelle Graka ist --> *NEiN *!
ich habe vor die nächsten 2 Jahre weiterhin auf FHD zu spielen, da mir das ausreicht.

Wenn ich schon jetzt höre / lese dass *aktuelle *Karten wie die R9 290, GTX 970 und co. ans "Limit" mit WqH kommen, will ich garnicht erst denken, wie es dann mit Games ist die erst in den nächsten 12-24 Monaten erscheinen werden.

Bin unschlüssig ob *24 *oder doch *27 *Zoll das richtige für mich sind.


Wie sind eure *Erfahrungen*. Sitze eigentlich keine 50 cm entfernt vom Monitor.


Bei 24 Zoll hab ich diese beiden hier ausgesucht:

https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-xb2483hsu-xb2483hsu-b1-a1011392.html
https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2414h-860-bbcw-a1040261.html

Ahja, mein max. Limit liegt bei 250 Euro !




_Gruß,
Amer_


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Servus

Kauf Dir den hier. Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1  

PRAD | Test Monitor Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1

Hab mir auch einen 27 Zoll geholt und sitze ca. 50 - 70 cm weg. Passt Super. 



Grüßle


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Kauf Dir den hier. Iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU-B1
> 
> ...



& du spielst auch 'nur' in Full HD ? ( :

Darf man wissen, welchen du hast?


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hi

Ich hab mir den BenQ  GW2760 HS  geholt. 

PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ GW2760HS


Aber der ist nicht so " Ergonomisch " wie der Liyama . 


Grüßle


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich hab mir den BenQ  GW2760 HS  geholt.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, danke. Wie ist deine subjektive Meinung zu FHD & 27 Zoll Monitoren?

Sag, gibt es nen 'Nachteil' von AMVi / iPS Panel ?


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hi

Also ich bin mit dem Monitor bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Die HD Auflösung reicht mir vollkommen aus. Auch die 60 Herz reichen für meine Spiele, (COD, Grid2, NFS usw)  völlig aus. Ich bin kein Battelfield Online Zock Genie, wo 144 Herz braucht.

Die Pixeldichte ist sehr gut und ich sehe die Schrift, klar und Deutlich. Keinerlei Kanten oder Verwaschungen. Alles Glasklar.  Auch die Helligkeit reicht völlig. Ich hab die auf 80% reduziert. Bei 100 % brennts einem fast löcher in den Schädel.

Wegen der Panels kann ich leider nix zu sagen, weil das mein erstes AMVA Panel ist. IPS hatte ich noch keines.

Vom Preis Leistung, gibts glaub gerade nichts besseres. Das die Bedienknöpfe hinten sind, stört überhaupt nicht. Die Stelle wo man drücken muss, wird am Bildschirm vorne angezeigt. 



Grüßle


----------



## amer_der_erste (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*



CapitanJack schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich bin mit dem Monitor bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Die HD Auflösung reicht mir vollkommen aus. Auch die 60 Herz reichen für meine Spiele, (COD, Grid2, NFS usw)  völlig aus. Ich bin kein Battelfield Online Zock Genie, wo 144 Herz braucht.
> 
> ...



Sehr gute Infos, danke!

Genau, zocke auch CoD, Bi, Grid und BF (eher den SP)

Wie ist der Schwarzwert bei deinem?

Ja, der Preis ist schon mega.

Vor allem, für einen Hobbyzocker wie mich 

Sag, wenn du so davor sitzt, fühlst du dich 'erschlagen' von der Größe oder gehts noch? 




_Gruß,
Amer_


----------



## CapitanJack (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hi

Nein erschlagen überhaupt nicht. Könnten glaub ich sogar 30" sein. Ich sitze wie gesagt ca. 70 cm weg und das Blickfeld ist gut ausgefüllt. 

Schwarzwert finde ich Klasse. Schwarz ist Schwarz und Grau ist Grau. Die Ausleuchtung ist Top. 



> Die Schwarzwerte sind so extrem niedrig, wie man das von AMVA-Panels  kennt. Wir messen zwischen 0,027 und 0,100 cd/m², das  Kontrastverhältnis beläuft sich demnach auf exorbitante 3.700:1. Solch  hohe Werte sind schon seit geraumer Zeit mit keiner anderen  Paneltechnologie möglich.





Grüßle


----------



## CapitanJack (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Moin

Nachtrag.

Wenn Du Dir den BenQ Monitor kaufst, dann beim Anschluss lieber das DVI Kabel benutzen und nicht das HDMI. Beim HDMI Kabel sind einige Einstellungsmöglichkeiten nicht vorhanden, bzw ausgegraut.

Das Bild hab ich von Hand etwas Nachjustieren müssen. Bei der Voreinstellung ist es mir etwas zu rötlich gewesen. Auch mit den Vorgegebenen Profilen hat mir das Bild nicht ganz gefallen. Mal wars zu Blau, dann wieder zu Warm usw.

Wie schon gesagt, ich hab die Helligkeit auf (ups doch auf 95 %) runter und bei den Farben hab ich das Rot raus bis auf 85.Die anderen zwei Farben auf 100. Kontrast 80, Schärfe 6, Gamma 3, Farbton bei 55. Sättigung 60.



Grüßle


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. September 2015)

*AW: Kaufbeatung für den richtigen Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,

ich grabe den Thread nach einem 3/4 Jahr wieder aus weil mich was beschäftigt.

ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Monitor.
spiele jedes Spiel mit VSync da ich gar nicht mit dem tearing klar komme!

Deswegen würde mich interessieren wie einige hier ohne VSync, Gsync und Freesync spielen können?
Geht euch das tearing nicht am Zeiger oder habt ihr "bessere" Monitore?

Mit meinem Asus PB298q geht ohne VSync nichts.

Freue mich auf eure Meinung ..


----------



## JoM79 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Ja es gibt Monitore mit weniger Problemen bei tearing.


----------



## cflies (2. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Mit meinem Asus VG278H habe ich auch ohne Vsync kein Tearing!


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Das  mit dem Tearing ist so ne sache und auch voll Monitor abhängig ich hab welche gehabt da war Tearing so stark und net zu ertragen beim nächsten viel das sehr selten mal auf alles 60Hz.
V-sync kommt deshalb net in die Tüte weil ich bei dem schwammigen spiegefühl und Mauslag verrückt werde da lebe ich eher mit etwas Tearing hab dafür ne flüssige und direkte steuerung..

Klar wenn ich vom 144Hz auf 60Hz wechsel da werd ich auch verrückt und da fällt Tearring richtig auf auch bei nem 60Hz Monitor der da net so die Prob. hat das stört mich dann auch ungemein.
G-sync/Freesync macht halt das was V-Sync macht nur ohne den InputLag soweit ich weis.
Um wirklich frei davon zu sein reicht net nur nen 144Hz Monitor da ist tearing auch net komplett weg deshalb nimmt man auch noch Free/G-Sync mit ergo wirkt das Bild noch smoother auch im low FPS bereich.


----------



## cflies (2. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Tearing ist bei mir nicht vorhanden!
Ohne G-Sync, V-Synk o.ä.!


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



cflies schrieb:


> Tearing ist bei mir nicht vorhanden!
> Ohne G-Sync, V-Synk o.ä.!



Welchen Monitor hast du?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



cflies schrieb:


> Tearing ist bei mir nicht vorhanden!
> Ohne G-Sync, V-Synk o.ä.!



Bei 120Hz ists klar(obwohl ganz weg auch net stimmt) wir reden aber von 60Hz.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor hast du?



Hat er doch geschriebe Asus VG278H.
144Hz hilft da deutlich was mit 60Hz isses wie de schon rausgefunden hast ohne Sync net möglich.

Ja doppelpost..-.-


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Ups sorry, 

Keine Ahnung was ich machen soll


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Es gibt auch 144Hz Monitore die stärker unter tearing leiden.
Wie gesagt, wirklich helfen tut nur Free-G-VSync.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Dann bin ich am Überlegen wo ich einen Teil vom Weihnachtsgeld verbraten soll 

Angenommen ich will 1k ausgeben für einen GSync Monitor und eine Grüne Karte.

Was bekomme ich für mein Geld?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Kommt drauf an ob de IPS oder TN..24" oder 27" FullHD oder WQHD willst.
Unter ne GTX970 würde ich da aber nix anfangen.
Z.b den RoG Swift +GTX 970 wärste bei 1k.^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob de IPS oder TN..24" oder 27" FullHD oder WQHD willst.
> Unter ne GTX970 würde ich da aber nix anfangen.
> Z.b den RoG Swift +GTX 970 wärste bei 1k.^^



970 aus Prinzip nicht -> neext ( :

jetzt habe ich ja 2560x1080 und spiele immmer mit VSync.
da merke ich dass die Leistung meiner GPU nicht mehr reicht für die neuesten Titel maxed out ..


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Dann geh bei den Einstellungen eine Stufe zurück.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann geh bei den Einstellungen eine Stufe zurück.



Der "Hauptregler" meinst du oder soll ich lieber einzelne Regler nach links schieben?

Was sind DiE Leistungsfresser schlechthin ?


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Stell doch erstmal von ultra auf hoch und guck dir mal ob dir ein Unterschied auffällt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Stell doch erstmal von ultra auf hoch und guck dir mal ob dir ein Unterschied auffällt.



Naja, um ehrlich zu sein hab ich alles durchprobiert bei FC4 zB

Sogar wenn ich NUR auf Hoch spiele, habe ich in manchen Situationen, unter keine 60 FPS - dann kracht die Kiste auf zB 30 

& Das geht mit nicht in den Kopf dass eine 350€ GPU dass nicht stemmen kann ..


----------



## JoM79 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Wir reden von eine Mittelklasse GPU, selbst High-End Karten können unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen einbrechen.
Wenn dich tearing sehr stört, müsstest du einen Monitor mit adaptive sync setzen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Dann ne 980er
Am meistenn frisst wohl in erster linie AA danach Schatten und danach der ganze rest.(Auflösung mal net mit einbezogen da sollte man echt als aller letztes drehen)


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Was meint ihr welcher hier die das beste P/L- Verhältnis hat?

LCD-Monitore mit AuflÃ¶sung: 2560x1440, Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

So aus dem Bauch heraus, der Asus MG278Q.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Das wird aber schwer mir irgendwelchen Fakten zu untermauern..


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Gibt halt nicht wirklich Tests zum MG278Q.
Bei dem den ich jetzt kurz überflogen haben, schneidet er vor allem beim Inputlag am besten ab.
Aber wer weiss wie die gemessen haben.

Beim MG279Q funktioniert Freesync nur bis 90Hz, da ist der Inputlag aber noch sehr hoch.
Beim Acer fehlt fast jede Ergonomie.
Der MG278Q und der BenQ nehmen sich nicht viel, nur ist der Asus halt ne Ecke billiger.
Deswegen der MG278Q aus dem Bauch heraus, weil ohne Test von tftcentral oder Prad immer ein wenig blöd das genau abzuschätzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Gibt halt nicht wirklich Tests zum MG278Q.
> Bei dem den ich jetzt kurz überflogen haben, schneidet er vor allem beim Inputlag am besten ab.
> Aber wer weiss wie die gemessen haben.
> 
> ...



Okay danke.

Wie lange brauchen die idR. den zu testen?


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Naja wenn man Pech hat, wird der garnicht getestet.
Bei tftcentral steht normalerweise nur der nächste Monitor und bei Prad taucht er noch garnicht in der Testvorschau auf.
Da er aber in dem einen Test nen besseren Inputlag als der MG279Q und der XG270HU hat, kann der so schlecht nicht sein.


----------



## Roli (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Auf dem Papier gewinnt bei deinen ausgewählten Modellen wohl der mg279q.
Ich persönlich war mit dem aber gar nicht zufrieden.
Habe gelesen, dass du vor allem schnelle Shooter zockst, denke also dass der mg278q eher das richtige für dich ist, mit Freesync range bis 144hz und schnellerem TN-Panel.

Ich überlege grade auch, nach dem 279q mal mein Glück mit dem 278q zu versuchen.
Abgeschreckt werde ich zZ durch:

1. Wenige Tests bisher
2. Bei Amazon direkt noch nicht unmittelbar verfügbar (3-6 Wochen Lieferzeit)
3. Noch keine Erfahrungsberichte im Netz von Käufern
4. Preis sinkt zur Zeit noch rapide, gestern 510€, heute schon 464€ 
5. Es war in einem der zwei Reviews die Rede von IPS-like glow, was grade der Grund ist, warum ich kein IPS Panel, sondern ein TN-Panel möchte. Wenn nun auch dieses TN-Panel leuchtet wie ein IPS-Screen, würde der für mich auch rausfallen, genau wie der mg279q. Andere scheint das aber gar nicht zu stören.

Denke die Lösung ist in diesem Fall, noch etwas abzuwarten.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir aber ohnehin überlegen, ob nicht ein 24 Zoll Monitor ausreichend ist. Soll ja angeblich für Shooter besser sein ?


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Es gibt auch die Experten die meinen dass es am besten ist CS auf nem 19" in 1280x1024 zu zocken.
Dann gibts das Gegenteil und zwar die Leute die sagen, das 21:9 bei BF4 viel besser ist.
Mir persönlich ist 24" bei 60-90cm Sitzabstand zu klein geworden und es mir machen 27" mehr Spass.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Also ich spiele gerne Shooter ABER nicht hauptsächlich & CS:GO hat mich zB nie interessiert.
Brauche keine 140+ FPS

Was ich gerne probieren würde ist G- bzw. Freesync, da ich ohne Vsync nicht spielen kann und mir die Drops am Keks gehen 
Ohne Vsync habe ich unerträgliches tearing.
Habe ich mir von 2 Freunden bestätigen lassen, ist also ziemlich objektiv betrachtet.

An das Format 21:9 habe ich mich sehr gewöhnt.
Die Größe ist super & ich sitze ca. 60 cm davor.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Warum dann keinen 21:9 mit Freesync?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Warum auch nicht, stimmt.

Nur, lese bzw. höre ich selten was von der Kombi 21:9 + FreeSync :/

Leider gibt's nur die 4 zu Auswahl..
LCD-Monitore mit Format: 21:9, Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Was meinst du zum LG Electronics 29UM67-P, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Der ist bestimmt nicht schlecht.
Die Frage ist nur, in welchem Bereich funktioniert Freesync.
LAut Homepage liegt das Maximum bei 75Hz, was ja schon mal besser als 60Hz ist.


----------



## Roli (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Freesync macht bei mir im Vergleich zu Vsync btw keinen unterschied @ amer. Zumindest kann ich keinen feststellen. Wenn, dann sah Vsync gefühlt sogar flüssiger aus als Freesync. Hat mir ein Freund ebenfalls bestätigen können.
Wie das dann mit dem inputlag aussieht, kann ich als nicht-pro-gamer aber nicht beurteilen. Ich merke jedenfalls keine Verzögerung mit Vsync.

Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung.


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Wenn Vsync immer mit 60fps läuft, gibt es auch keinen Unterschied.
Nur der Inputlag sollte da niedriger sein, was aber jeder anders wahrnimmt.
Kommt dazu auch aufs Spiel drauf an.
Beim 34" 21:9 den ich da hatte war bei Dragon alles super, aber BF4 war einfach nur grausam.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Mann o Mann - viele Meinungen xD

Mein Hauptproblem besteht darin dass ich die FPS Drops von 60 auf 30 nicht leiden kann und deswegen immer mit Vsync spiele.

Wenn ich aber Vsync ausmache, habe ich extrem störendes tearing -was garnicht geht ..
(Bewurde jeden der ohne Vsync spielen kann)

Andererseits will ich die FPS Drops nicht haben und tearing kann ich nicht leiden 

& wenn ich jetzt noch lese das einige den Unterschied zwischen Freesync und Vsync nicht sehen, vergehts mir


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Bei 60Hz und 60fps gibt es vom Bild her auch keinen Unterschied.
Fallen die fps, dann hast du entweder tearing oder eventuell framedrops auf 30fps.
Bei Freesync läuft das beim LG 29UM67 im Bereich von 40-75fps genau wie Vsync ohne tearing.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Bei 60Hz und 60fps gibt es vom Bild her auch keinen Unterschied.
> Fallen die fps, dann hast du entweder tearing oder eventuell framedrops auf 30fps.
> Bei Freesync läuft das beim LG 29UM67 im Bereich von 40-75fps genau wie Vsync ohne tearing.



Blöde Frage: was ist dann ab 75 FPS bzw. unter 40 FPS ?

Kann ich die Frames auf 75 begrenzen um mögliches tearing zu vermeiden ?


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Ja kannst du und unter 40fps funktioniert Freesync nicht, also eventuell tearing.


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Okay.

& wenn ich die Frames auf 75 begrenze und die Karte mehr könnte, habe ich dann sicher kein tearing?

weil, wenn ich jetzt zB Vsync ausmache, die Frames mit 60 abriegle, habe ich trotzdem tearing ! wtf ?


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Freesync regelt das normalerweise automatisch, wie Vsync bei 60fps/Hz.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Hallo Community 

Da das Thema noch aktuell ist wollte ich mich erkundigen welche Monitore zur Zeit zu empfehlen sind ..
Free- oder Gsync vorerst unwichtig, da ich mit kein Problem damit habe meine GPU auch zu wechseln, wenn nötig !

Denke so an 2560x1080 oder 2560x1440
Full HD eher nicht da ich nicht zurück rudern will


----------



## amer_der_erste (30. November 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem hier liebäugle ich sehr:
ASUS MG279Q, 27" (90LM0103-B01170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Im Netz sind die Meinungen sehr, sehr geteilt ...
Denke ich werde mir hier selbst ein Bild machen.

Was mich eher interessiert, warum der Monitor immer teurer anstatt günstiger wird ?!
i know - Glaskugel hat keiner aber was meint ihr, wann mit einer Preissenkung zu rechnen ist ?


_Gruß
Amer_


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

push ..


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Würde eher einen mit TN nehmen. 
Breitere Freesync Range und normalerweise kein höher Inputlag bei aktivem Freesync. 
ZB, Asus MG278Q oder BenQ XL2730Z.


----------



## amer_der_erste (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Lohnen sich die 50€ Aufpreis für den BenQ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Tipps zum Monitor(wechsel) _ tearing !?*

Das musst du selber entscheiden.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

die letzten Wochen befasse ich mit dem Thema tearing.
Scheinbar führt kein Weg an G- oder Freesync vorbei.

Nun, meine Frage richtet sich an all jene die schon mal die Möglichkeit hatten, *beides *zu sehen / testen.
Was ist _besser_ eurer Meinung nach.
Laut wenigen YT Videos soll Gsync minimal "genauer" arbeiten. Kann das sein?

Meine aktuelle Graka spielt dabei keine rolle da ich sowieso vor habe aufzurüsten.
Was der neue können sollte 27" | 144 Hz | G- bzw. Freesync !


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Konnte leider beides noch nicht testen, aber Gsync funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei, absolut null tearing.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2015)

Lass mich raten, du hast den hier:
ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q, 27" (90LM00U0-B01370) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wenn ich richtig vergleiche dann ist der MG278q das Gegenstück nur mit Freesync?
Oh, der ist auch um mehr als *100€* günstiger.


_Jemand hier, der auch was zu Freesync sagen kann?_


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Richtig den habe ich.
Würde bei Gsync aber eher den Dell S2716DG nehmen, der kostet 100€ weniger.


----------



## Roli (3. Dezember 2015)

Freesync eliminiert ebenso Tearing und Stuttering wie es Gsync tut. Tests zu den Unterschieden im Detail gibt es einige im Web. Dort werden dann zB Inputlag etc verglichen.
Sowie ich es noch im Kopf habe schaltet sich bei Gsync automatisch Vsync ein, sobald man die Gsync-Range verlässt. Das müsste JOM aber noch mal bestätigen. 
Bei Freesync wird mit der neuesten Crimson-Treiber-Plattform von AMD bei Verlassen der Freesync-Range einfach Framedoubling aktiviert.

Beim mg278q, welchen ich grade zuhause stehen habe, funktioniert das auch, zumindest kann ich nirgendwo Tearing erkennen.
Die Windmill-Demo von AMD lässt einen zudem viel rumexperimentieren, es ist aber ersichtlich, dass Tearing und Stuttering quasi nicht mehr vorhanden sind.

Ansonsten ist der Preis halt noch ein großer Unterschied. Da Gsync ein Hardware-Modul verwendet, liegt der Preis höher als bei Freesync. Der erwähnte Dell ist der erste Gsyncer, welcher sich preislich mit Freesyncer messen kann und wäre bei einer nvidia-Karte meine erste Monitor-Wahl.

Zum mg278q werde ich noch eine Rezension hier im Forum schreiben. Den Benq xl2730z habe ich selber noch nicht getestet. Aufpreis kann man  mit zusätzlichen Features wie Motionblur, Headset-Halter und einem besseren Namen (ASUS ist bei mir jetzt endgültig als Qualitätsverlierer gebrandmarkt) erklären. Muss man aber nicht.  +600 Euro ist schon ein stolzer Preis.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Jap, Gsync deckelt bei der maximalen Bildwiederholrate.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2015)

& wie "schlimm" ist es mit einem TN Panel wirklich?
leider liest man da sehr viel im Netz.
iPS hat selbstverständlich auch seine Schwächen, keine Frage...

Ob der Unterschied zu meinem aktuellen Monitor groß sein wird?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Nicht so schlimm wie es gerne dargestellt wird.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2015)

Roli schrieb:


> Bei Freesync wird mit der neuesten Crimson-Treiber-Plattform von AMD bei Verlassen der Freesync-Range einfach Framedoubling aktiviert.



Schon mal Framedoubling _erlebt_?


----------



## Syphon (4. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Richtig den habe ich.
> Würde bei Gsync aber eher den Dell S2716DG nehmen, der kostet 100€ weniger.



Wieso empfiehlst du eher denn Dell? 

Stehe aktuell auch vor der Frage den Asus PG278Q oder den Dell zu nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Weil der Dell mehr Ausstattung hat und 100€ billiger ist.


----------



## Syphon (4. Dezember 2015)

Ok, die 100€ weniger sind natürlich schon ein wort.

Allerdings sind die Grundeinstellungen von dem Dell scheinbar nicht sonderlich gut, wobei da der Asus wohl ganz gut eingestellt sein soll ab Werk. 


Sollte man das vielleicht als Kriterium miteinbeziehen?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Der wurde halt nur im Standard Modus gemessen.
Kenne das von der BenQ XL Serie.
Da ist FPS1 eingestellt und das Bild nicht so gut, auf Standard passt das Bild dann.
Müsste man halt beim Dell mal gucken.


----------

